# F/S Meyer Commanche mount and lift frame



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

1996 cherokee that was used 3 times before the jeep was totalled this past summer. I will be mounting the setup to my Wrangler...This ONLY INCLUDES THE MOUNT, THE LIFT FRAME AND THE PLOW BRACKET. NO PUMP, LIGHTS OR WIRES INCLUDED, I'll be transfering it all over to the new mount. Retail is over $1200 . Contact Tim @ 414-803-9700
Thanks


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

I got dibs on this!!

I will take the frame bracket and clevis and hardware...

I do not need the lift bracket as I already have one... and I have everything else also... I just need the frame mounted side brackets and clevis bracket and the hardware kit.


----------

